# Does my windscreen need a good clean or replacing?



## inonefly (Aug 26, 2007)

I've noticed the windscreen to be very foggy on the outside after being wiped, this is very obvious when there's incoming light and sometime blocks my sight so very dangerous when driving in a dark rainy evening.

Does it need a deep clean or is the glass gone bad? Any recommendations on a powerful cleaning product that I can try?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Hard do giva a answer based of a photo but deep clean or a glass polish should do it.

Bar keepers friend, powder mixed with water
0000 wire wool with apc
Polish the screen with a polisher, compound and foam pad.
Claying the window with a claybar

If none of the above does it for you you can try glass polish. Available from Carpro, Gtechniq, Autoglym and many others. Can be done by hand or by machine with a rayon pad.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Def recommend bar keepers friend - has removed lots of issues I had with windscreen and makes such a difference. Powder version is best. 

Also used glass polish and 0000 wire wool and this works as well. 

Don’t forget to clean / replace your wiper blades ...


----------



## inonefly (Aug 26, 2007)

ENEP said:


> Hard do giva a answer based of a photo but deep clean or a glass polish should do it.
> 
> Bar keepers friend, powder mixed with water
> 0000 wire wool with apc
> ...


Thanks a lot for the recommendations, I'll give the bar keepers friend a try. Am I suppose to use the bar keeper friend and wire wool together or just use the power mixed with water as usual cleaning stuff?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inonefly (Aug 26, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Def recommend bar keepers friend - has removed lots of issues I had with windscreen and makes such a difference. Powder version is best.
> 
> Also used glass polish and 0000 wire wool and this works as well.
> 
> Don't forget to clean / replace your wiper blades ...


Thanks, powder and wire wool ordered. Will report back if the issue is resolved. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

inonefly said:


> Thanks, powder and wire wool ordered. Will report back if the issue is resolved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stuff, fingers crossed


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Bar Keepers my old work car did this in the rain from Brand new like a grease mark nothing could get rid of it But Bar keeps worked a treat


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

As above barkeepers will do the job, just remember if your using a microfiber to keep folding it as you don't want to be spreading grease around

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BrummyPete said:


> As above barkeepers will do the job, just remember if your using a microfiber to keep folding it as you don't want to be spreading grease around
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I've found the best thing to use when applying it is a new washing up sponge :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> I've found the best thing to use when applying it is a new washing up sponge :thumb:


One of those with a scourer on one side? If so do you use the scourer side? I normally just use an old sponge wax applicator.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

How you know that is on the outside? Are your wipers worn? BKF is a great product, use the powder version is easier to handle.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pxr5 said:


> One of those with a scourer on one side? If so do you use the scourer side? I normally just use an old sponge wax applicator.


Yep that's the one mate :thumb:

We tend to have the non scratch scourer sponges - white backing rather than green - and yes, if doing a deep clean, use the scourer side...


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Yep that's the one mate :thumb:
> 
> We tend to have the non scratch scourer sponges - white backing rather than green - and yes, if doing a deep clean, use the scourer side...


Cheers bud. :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

DimitriUK said:


> How you know that is on the outside? Are your wipers worn? BKF is a great product, use the powder version is easier to handle.


That sort of marking is indicative of residue from the wiper blades over time. No doubt it'll feel grabby if you were to run your finger over it compared to say the side windows. BKF and 0000 wire wool is a great combo but it does show up all those tiny chips and scratches on the screen as they tend to get filled with the white powder residue.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

I have exactly this and believe it's due to an old layer of product such as RainX.

I have tried every product known to man kind removing it and the only thing that works is compound/polish with loads of elbow grease.

When I first got my car I noticed this problem. Tried everything including caustic soda.... Slight results but not good enough. Luckily went for a drive few weeks later and a stone hit the screen so got a new one on Autoglass for £75.

But stupid me was curious with rainX so I applied some. And straight away I saw the dreaded milky haze.... And even now it's still there, all be in much more patchy 4 months later.

I am finding repeated compounding and polishing to be the most effective. And fit new wipers as well.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

tomstephens89 said:


> But stupid me was curious with rainX so I applied some. And straight away I saw the dreaded milky haze.... And even now it's still there, all be in much more patchy 4 months later.


I have put rainX antifog on the inside of the screen and use also silica bags, fogging is a thing of the past, I can also see the milky haze left behind by rainX under the right light conditions.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> I've found the best thing to use when applying it is a new washing up sponge :thumb:


Thats a good idea I will try that on my new motor


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

DimitriUK said:


> I have put rainX antifog on the inside of the screen and use also silica bags, fogging is a thing of the past, I can also see the milky haze left behind by rainX under the right light conditions.


Best tip for RainX is bin it, rubish stuff use a decent glass sealant like G5


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Rian said:


> Best tip for RainX is bin it, rubish stuff use a decent glass sealant like G5


Agree on the bin for RainX. However I don't think glass needs any sealants or coatings. It just needs to be clean.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bar Keepers Friend and a washing up pad.

Angelwax Vision Cleaner and a microfibre cloth.

For polishing and to really remove stuff for good, Carpro Ceriglass applied by machine with a 3" Rayon glass polishing pad.

I've had amazing results with the Ceriglass and Rayon pad.
Removes scratches too and polishes the glass up lovely ready for you to either leave or apply your favourite sealant.

I like using Angelwax H2GO. Dead easy to apply, easy to remove, and works well for a good couple of months on a daily driver.

Thing is it is also soooo easy to re-apply when required.


----------

